# meeting people!!



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi there, I am a 30 year old mum of 2. we have been here 6 months and really love the island. the only thing at the minute is that I am struggling with homesickness and isolation. I am a stay at home mum and while my husband is meeting people and getting outside contact through work, I am not really seeing anyone. Obviously then this only magnifies my homesickness for friends i have left in the UK. I know that to make this work for our family I need to try to solve this so trying to figure out how! 

My kids are not yet in school but are past the mums and tots stage, so that option which i relied on in the UK and worked is not open to me now! I am a little shy and find it hard to make that connection anyway but really dont know where to start, any advice would be welcome. 

I'm hoping that once i am feeling a bit more social here then the home sickness will ease too!!

We are in Episkopi limassol

Thankyou!


----------



## panniepance (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry you feel sad. I was in exactly the same situation just before my soon was born and I moved to a completely new area of the UK. We're looking to move to Cyprus in September-ish and I have to admit to having similar anxieties. We're coming for a visit on 9th May and hope to learn some more about where we'd like to be (we're flying to Paphos and will be looking at areas such as Peyia and Konia because we've heard there are nice local schools for our 4 year old to attend, but if you have any other suggestions, please feel free to tell me!).

It's awful to feel so unsettled, I do hope things turn around for you


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

steph+norm said:


> Hi there, I am a 30 year old mum of 2. we have been here 6 months and really love the island. the only thing at the minute is that I am struggling with homesickness and isolation. I am a stay at home mum and while my husband is meeting people and getting outside contact through work, I am not really seeing anyone. Obviously then this only magnifies my homesickness for friends i have left in the UK. I know that to make this work for our family I need to try to solve this so trying to figure out how!
> 
> My kids are not yet in school but are past the mums and tots stage, so that option which i relied on in the UK and worked is not open to me now! I am a little shy and find it hard to make that connection anyway but really dont know where to start, any advice would be welcome.
> 
> ...


I am sorry to hear about your homesickness. I have to say I found something similar at the beginning, because of my circumstances. I decided it would only change if I changed so I joined a couple of classes. I am learning Greek and card-making. It gets me out and gives me something new to do. 

Have you thought about joining a class and learning something new or perhaps volunteering for something? I have seen a few messages in the Cyprus Lion where English Speakers are wanted in the Episkopi area to help with clubs such as Brownies and Cubs. Also you can join the classes and the activities on the bases (eg Episkopi or Dhekelia). Its difficult with small children but there must be some way round that?


----------



## steph+norm (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks for the replies, i agree with you babs that i am the one who needs to change it , it is just difficult with the kids and my husband works long hours . I am not making excuses - the reason i put the original post on was to try to find suggestions for ways around it. 

It is a good idea to join classes, I would love to do something creative and to learn greek so that is definately something i will get up the courage to do. I have fallen into the rut of being a full time mum with dwindleing confidence! When the boys are in school in september i intend to get a couple of hours work to help improve that also.

I am sounding out options of putting the boys into sports clubs on the base but unfortunately the brilliant courses they run for adults are only for military personell and dependants so I will have to look elsewhere. Can I ask where you heard of the card making course you are doing babs?

As I said before we are so happy here it is just the isolation for me which can be a problem for many sahm's so once i get that sorted we can go on enjoying cyprus!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

steph+norm said:


> thanks for the replies, i agree with you babs that i am the one who needs to change it , it is just difficult with the kids and my husband works long hours . I am not making excuses - the reason i put the original post on was to try to find suggestions for ways around it.
> 
> It is a good idea to join classes, I would love to do something creative and to learn greek so that is definately something i will get up the courage to do. I have fallen into the rut of being a full time mum with dwindleing confidence! When the boys are in school in september i intend to get a couple of hours work to help improve that also.
> 
> I am sounding out options of putting the boys into sports clubs on the base but unfortunately the brilliant courses they run for adults are only for military personell and dependants so I will have to look elsewhere. Can I ask where you heard of the card making course you are doing babs?


Mmm some of the classes at the bases on our side of the island allow lesser mortals in if the classes are not full.

The card-making class I go to is in Oroklini and I am friends with the people who own the shop. They also do mosaics and china painting. There is another good mosaic shop in Larnaca. But thats a way off for you. There is a lovely craft shop (Stitches) in Ayia Tychonas (sp?), on the other side of Limassol to you, just off the Limassol-Larnaka road. They do some lovely courses and do a mean cake and coffee!. They do card-making, painting, glass painting, knitting, mosaics, all kinds of crafts. The ladies are very friendly even if you just go for a nose and a chat.


----------



## Pamie (Oct 28, 2008)

*Homesick*



steph+norm said:


> Hi there, I am a 30 year old mum of 2. we have been here 6 months and really love the island. the only thing at the minute is that I am struggling with homesickness and isolation. I am a stay at home mum and while my husband is meeting people and getting outside contact through work, I am not really seeing anyone. Obviously then this only magnifies my homesickness for friends i have left in the UK. I know that to make this work for our family I need to try to solve this so trying to figure out how!
> 
> My kids are not yet in school but are past the mums and tots stage, so that option which i relied on in the UK and worked is not open to me now! I am a little shy and find it hard to make that connection anyway but really dont know where to start, any advice would be welcome.
> 
> ...


----------

